# Ryanair!



## RWJ (May 13, 2010)

_Let?s spare a thought for Michael O?Leary, Chief Executive of Ryanair.

Arriving in a hotel in Dublin , he went to the bar and asked for a pint of Guinness. 

The barman nodded and said ?that will be one Euro please, Mr. O?Leary? to which Michael replied ?that?s a very competitive price? and handed over his money. 

?Will you be wanting a glass with your Guinness, sir?? enquired the barman._


----------



## smile4loubie (May 13, 2010)

hehehehe i like!


----------



## Sugarbum (May 13, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## gail1 (May 13, 2010)

love it hehe


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

heheheee i like tooo


----------



## falcon123 (May 13, 2010)

Will forward it to a friend who was charged for water after they had been airsick in turbulence!


----------

